

High Schoolers are now Freelancing (What do you think). - sbaumgarten

So, I'm still in high school, and I freelance.  I've done work with companies like ConvertKit (with Nathan Barry), Badgeville (internship), and started a few of my own.  Whats your input on high schoolers who are now freelancing? (btw, my website is http://sambaumgarten.me)
======
Doudowa
I don't know, but in Tunisia to be freelancer it's much better than pursuing
school. In fact, freelance ensure a good income and at least you are working
in something rather than you have an undergraduate degree and jobless!

------
strobe
it's good, if this not prevent you to be successful in school education and
you have free time for your social life.

